# Your Favorite Primarch, Vote now :D



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

OK, This was probally done b4..but meh  
So state your favorite Primarch
Reason for your answer
and why other peaple should think he's the most awsome kickass Primarch 

Mine is without a dout Mr Sanguinius :biggrin:
He has one of the coolest backround historys, including his 'Angel like wings' which i reject is a 'mutation' more like a blessing, and the fact he broke a bloodthirsters back on his knee and then decapatated it at theBattle for the palace on terra, including this very awsome fanart pic of it mind you :grin:
And even tho he was screwed over by his nightmares, modernly known as the 'black rage' It did give birth to some of the most kick-ass SM's out there

so lets see some good old forum random facts erm... battle thingyz? lmao
I Know theres gonna b alot of Fulgrum lovers out there ¬¬


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine is Lion El'Jonson

Firstly, because he's the Primarch of my favorite legion, and by extension, has the coolest-colored armor. Secondly, nobody knows what his deal is!! Was he waiting to see which way the Heresy would turn? Did Luther fight the Lion because said Primarch betrayed the Imperium? Is Martha Stewart the Primarch of the Sisters of Battle?!? ZOMGZ!
Mostly because he seems to be the most down-to-earth of the Primarchs. Dorn and Robute are both extremely devout, in a good way of course, but their devotion is of superhuman levels. Sanguinius had freakin wings, and all the other Primarchs had some fatal flaw that elevated them above the rank and file (of space marines). Lion El'Jonson seemed like just some regular dude in power armor that could totally kick ass.

That, and I think he looks like Mel Gibson, which is an automatic win in the Book of Badassery.


----------



## WarbossCrunk (Aug 31, 2008)

I'd have to say Leman Russ. 1) Norse Berzerkers totally kick ass no ifs and or buts. 2) His awesomeness was so great that they named a freaking tank after him, there's no Lion el'Johnson (Ritchie) tank, no Sanguinous, Robute, or Dorn tanks. Nope, Leman Russ stands alone in that regard. 3) The space wolves are so bad assed that when the rest of the chapters broke down in smaller successor chapters and adopted the codex astartes, the wolves said, meh, we're all frigging space wolves and will do as we please and if you don't like try to enforce it.... so that's why Leman Russ totally kicks ass.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Norse Berzerkers? That's the funniest ever name I've ever heard a Space Wolf been called.

Mine's Roboute Guilliman. What can I say? I collect Ultramarines. :biggrin:

I like Guilliman because he's a master strategist, with one glance across a field of battle, he could see where the enemy had gone wrong, and would make immediate action for his forces strike where they would cause the most damage. 

Also, because of the fact that he wrote the mighty tome, the book whose holiness is second only to the Warhammer 40,000 Rulebook, the Codex Astartes itself. This book details all things military about the Imperium and includes how their hierarchy should function, the best tactics for them to use in almost every situation plausable. It even gives tactics for individual units. This book has been used by the Imperium for over 10,000 years, and is still in use, guiding the Imperium's soldiers against the terrors of the Void and the Warp and the mind. In fact, the only things it doesn't mention are the Inquisition's Holy Ordos and their allies i.e. Grey Knights, the Ecclesiarchy and their Sister's of Battle, the Exorcists Chapter (who are different to a normal Chapter because they are also joined permanently to the Ordo Malleus so that they can help the with the Grey Knights' relatively low amount of troops).

Not only that, but below the mighty Fortress of Hera, in a large vault, Guilliman has over 30 tomes, surpassing by far Marneus Calgar's mere 28, and all describing, in detail, each of his many conquests (and each tome contains more than one battle story). 

Best of all, Guilliman is the most likely one to come back. Although at the moment kept in stasis, some say, that by either some freak natural occurence, or by the will of the Immortal Emperor, that his wounds are healing, and that he will some day rise from his throne in the Fortress of Hera and once again purge the xenos.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Hard to decide, but I've narrowed it down to Konrad Curze and Russ.

Kurze because he was a total psycho, but in a good way, freeing his people and giving them a crime free (if somewhat terrifying) society to live in. He led his people fairly, unless you pissed him off. He then led the most feared legion in the Great Crusade, and in the end let himself (allegedly) be killed because he realised he had become the evil villain he had hated all his life. Kicking Dorn's ass is also a plus.

What's not to love about Russ? He loved eating, drinking and fighting. Instead of trying to fight the Emperor, he challenged him to an eating and drinking contest, and won both. When the Emperor knocked him out in the last challenge, he said "right, you're the boss." And he kicked lumps out of Magnus.

Split decision, I think.


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

Ferrus Manus I know I sain sanguinis before but I hadn't read Fulgrim then whats not to love the guy can make stuff WITH HIS HANDS!!!:laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Konrad Kurze - I love Apocalypse Now, and the fact that he was sort of for the Imperial Edicts, but not the way they were carried out, the reluctant traitor, as such.

Also, the fact that the Night Lords hung their captives out to dry by chains attached to their ships... Sort of a doing Drive By planets, going 'YOUR NEXT, BITCH', far too cool.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Its either the Night Haunter or Magnus. The bight haunter cos he's like batman on a very bad day. And Magnus because any person who can, by himself, break the anti psychic protection of the imperial palace is awesome, that and the fact I collect Thousand Sons.


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

I added a poll to make it more fun but still post ur comments as usual if ya plz :grin:


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

for the emperor and holy sanguinius!!!
sure youve got a tank named after you, but do you have wings?
i think not


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Hands down it goes to mr sanguine, although Lemon Russ, the Lion and Magnus do come close. Breaking the back of the Lord of the Bloodthirsters on your knee and holding Eternity Gate by yourself while it closes makes for one awsome charater.

Oh and the wings are pretty sweet


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

I voted Alpharius/Omegon because I think they are the greatest of them all. When fighting they make things difficult for themselves just to show how great their legion is. Then you've got their legion kickin the Ultrasmurfs asses even though Guilliman _*allegedly*_ killed Alpharius. How Alpharius/Omegon taught their legion to fight without a command structure is brilliant.

Then of course there's the book Legion. Need I say more?


----------



## Aenarian (Dec 28, 2008)

Perturabo, I have to vote for my Primarch :victory: , but I also like his doctrine of warfare.


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

Lorgar, he was the first to fall to chaos and still remains loyal to the dark gods. And besides, without his urging, Horus may have never decided to rise up against the Emperor.


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

ima stick up for Perturabo too :mrgreen: idgaf if the IF's or SoH/BL can hold or take a fortress or whatever kind of battlement, the Iron Warriors know their sh*t and know how to get it done using mass slavery and incredible siege engines that not even the Imperium use. *note : dont hold me to that, im just thinking back to Storm of Iron. not sure if thats true or not*


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Gotta go with Leman Russ. The funny drunk.


----------



## refractory (Sep 15, 2008)

The Mighty Corax.

6. The Raven's Talons
5. Ravenspire
4. Deliverance (the planet not the movie)
3. Mutants
2. The Ravenguard
1. He lead a rebellion in his youth.


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

Sangunius. Blood Angels all the way home boys followed closely by Leman Russ and Rogal Dorn. Sangunius was the unquestioned master of martial weaponry. He could even best Horus, and he would have if hadn't been exhausted from Signus Prime and terra and Horus's warp powers. Plus he had wings, now thats just bad ass.


----------



## Masstadon (Jan 18, 2009)

i like mortarion! :mrgreen: cuz just...dude he has a reaper. hes badass and his name is just awesome...i mean comon...mortarion? how awsome is that


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Lion el Jonson-The first, He raises himself up first in the jungle (while others are taken into families), cleanses the planet in just a decade and he's a brutal person in mind to friend and foe alike (Certain Dark Angels disobayed him, he punished them ).


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Sanguinius, but the lion is close.

Sanguinius was supposedly the best representative of the emperor as a whole, had wings, went to die at his brothers hands to help the Emperor, and slaughtered Bloodthirsters.

On the other hand the Lion is mysterious and down-to-earth. He's also most likely to return, being merely wounded in the Rock, rather then in the Eye of Terror, dead, in statis (ie timed slowed, possibly stopped is my understanding), in the webway or missing without a hand. However the mystery is a bit overdone- I know very little about his personality or actions so Sanguinius takes the top spot for me.


----------



## SpacedGhost (Dec 16, 2008)

Sanguinius without a doubt or equal in my mind.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

For all of you sanguinius fans just let me say this.

I picked horus cause he kill him. Not so big now :biggrin: ?

Although tbh the reason is that you just have to look at what he did for chaos and respectively what he did for the imperium at the same time. 

He has a war named after him the horus heresy just reading about it fills with and evil sense of confidence when you know that you do his chapter.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

thomas2 said:


> Sanguinius was supposedly the best representative of the emperor as a whole.


Actually it was Horus who was supposed to be the most like the Emperor, hence why he was the Emperor's favoured son. Sang had to much compassion to be the most like the Emp, Horus had the Emp's desire to rule, his ability to manipulate others and had the Emp's general dislike for xenos.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

In the HH series Horus himself said he had the Emperors ambition, while Sanguinius represented him best as a whole. Still that is a valid point, if you believe the Emperor has little compassion, which I'm not sure is correct.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

He went are destroying all the xenos basically to gain, in my opinion, personal glory. To me thats cold. The only real basis for not killing xenos is if it aided the imperium or humans had gained close links with them. He sat back and let his sons fight in the heresy instead of just manning up and fighting from the start, and didn't even both to warn his son's about the threat of chaos. To me he was just evil. Waiting to get hate mail from loyalists.


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

i like magnus because he tried so hard to not let the heresy happen but he was unable to convince his father of horus. and i think he was the only one forced by the emperor to go to chaos. hes the special kid who know one wants on their dodge ball team. Horus tried to kill him his father hated him for breaking the rules. so he picked go to chaos. and the funny thing is then in more recent days powerful psykers who are well trained are in high demand.


----------



## Fugital357 (Jan 19, 2009)

Roboute Guilliman. Why? Because by all accounts a was a great leader, as well as a general, and that's fairly rare, even among the primarchs. 

Also, Ultramarines are awesome.


----------



## EpicFailure (Jan 5, 2009)

Go He'stan 
Your on FIRE


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Lol nobody likes poor Khan?!?! I guess it's fair though...you don't hear much about the White Scars...if at all.

Still...there aren't enough votes for The Lion!!


----------



## General Panic (Jul 31, 2008)

Alpharius/Omegon, cuz they're the most sneak-devious, tactically adept and knowledgable of the primarchs. Oh yeah, and no-one has a clue what they're up to, what they're aiming to achieve or where they are.....


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

in my opinion there can be only one and that is, lion el'johnson. the dark angels kick ass, the others are all pansies compared to the lion.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

The idea of horus being a pansie insults me :threaten::threaten:


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it's funny how the two primarchs who hate each other the most have the same amount of votes...and they're both in 2nd lol


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

Dorn easy, if it werent for him there wouldnt be 10, 000 templars flying around the galaxy killing stuff!!


----------



## Lion Lord (Jan 26, 2009)

Honestly, imagine seeing this giant, dark-skinned guy smash through the squad in front of you with this giant hammer and starts shooting fire everywhere! Awesome!


----------



## zoidberg2100 (Jan 22, 2009)

Captain Galus said:


> Lol nobody likes poor Khan?!?! I guess it's fair though...you don't hear much about the White Scars...if at all.


Well Ghengis Khan+Space=Win. Fact.


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, aparently I am the only one who likes Lorgar. I don't get you lot. This guy was crazy-evil in the most awesome way!


----------



## weasly (Jun 18, 2008)

horus just because he whoops anal plus because of my luna wolves


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Perturabo hands down. What other legion and primarch were an unstoppable force on the battlefield? none. This guy and his sons were thrown at every impenatrable system/planet/fortress that none of the other legions could crack and cracked them. He had FULL command of the Titan Legion that travelled with them, and had tanks and siege equipment no other legion had. Not only this but if it weren't for him the assault on terra would have stopped dead in its tracks, he and his legion were the ones who tore down the defenses of the oh so mighty dorn built imperial palace and let the likes of angron and his ilk in to play. Then of course there is the Iron Cage where he handed the emperor's little bitch dorn his ass on a silver plater. He is the only primarch to have full control of his whole legion still, even lorgar cant boast that becuase his little buddy kor phaeron has half. also their homeplanet was Olympia, that is just straight badass, named after the home of the greek gods. and the daemonworld he now resides on his named medrengard, the underworld of norse mythology. who doesnt want to be called the Lord of Olympia?


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

ladies seriously your all missing out on angron he was barely like 5 years old or something and the eldar tried to kill him and he pummelled their collective asses as if that isnt cool and he was like a gladiator like a friggin roman ancestor (or desendant i dunno)


----------



## Tau_Empire_Rising (Nov 17, 2008)

alpharius is a ninja, and ninjas win. and the fact that it is really two twins, awesome.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

For the Lion!

Glad to see my primarch gettin some votes...*but he needs moar!*


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

I love the Space Wolves but i personally believe Sanguinius pwns Leman Russ. Also, no offense to Dark Angels fans, i do not very much like Lion El'Jonson and the sercretive behavior of the Dark Angels.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 28, 2009)

Heck yeah! Sanguinius! Is There really a cooler primarch? Seriously?


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Mouse said:


> Heck yeah! Sanguinius! Is There really a cooler primarch? Seriously?


Vulkan or Magnus. :wink:


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

Cole Deschain said:


> Vulkan or Magnus. :wink:


Or Lorgar!


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

or Perturabo <3


----------



## rajabersiong (Jan 26, 2009)

hello,
I have to vote for sanguinius.
Marines in red and black armour with a cool name.
And a primarch with wings... also because of Dante.
Love these guys.
rajabersiong.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Hail The Lord Of Olympia!


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

Sanguinius!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sinjordan (Jan 12, 2009)

Sanguinius.
During the Heresy, he fights on a demon planet ruled by a Keeper Of Secrets as well as a Bloodthirster. He kicks both their asses (causes the Bloodthirster to flee) and tirelessly holds back the traitors in the siege of Terra. Plus he looks awesome.
No contest for me.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Sanguinius!!!
Which other primarch has wings, a spear that shoots out big lightning bolts of super death and owned a blood thirster at Terra, REVENGE!!!!:victory:
I dont know y people are so fond of Russ I mean he was a DRUNK!!:alcoholic:


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

Its between the Lion and the Wolf

Piped at the post Lion wins it the whole background just worked for me but russ realy wasent that far behind.


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

My fav is Vulkan, but I also really like Magnus. I always saw him as the most tragic of the Primarchs. He tried to warn the Emperor about Horus' treachery and instead of being rewarded (or thanked, for that matter) he was branded a traitor and a heretic, and set upon be Russ and his wolves.


----------



## 1001st Son (Feb 28, 2009)

I have to go with Magnus the Red. From what I know, he's the only one to ever break through the Palace of Terra's psychic wards when he tried to warn the Emperor of the heresy, and he did it from a looooooooooooong way away. Not only that, but he's a giant of a man, even by primarch standards. He is also one of the most potent psychic presences in the universe, which obviously makes him badass. I have to say, he could've been more lenient about the whole 'Rubric Incident'. C'mon! The psykers were left alive, and that's what matters. :grin:


----------



## WarbossCrunk (Aug 31, 2008)

CaptainBailean said:


> Sangunius. Blood Angels all the way home boys followed closely by Leman Russ and Rogal Dorn. Sangunius was the unquestioned master of martial weaponry. He could even best Horus, and he would have if hadn't been exhausted from Signus Prime and terra and Horus's warp powers. Plus he had wings, now thats just bad ass.


Yeah, as everyone voting for Sanguinous has said, he had wings so do fairies are they bad assed? Just food for thought.:grin:


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

Lol Gg'd! <3


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Corax, no doubt. "Nevermore" Great.


----------



## Mivarlocht (Jan 26, 2009)

Sanguinius certainly seems to be the front runner in similar debates, rofl.


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

Corax gets the vote from me. He's like Che Guevara, Doctor Frankenstein, Abraham Lincoln and Sir David Stirling all rolled into one bad ass package.


----------



## pylco (Jun 2, 2008)

Horus because he had the balls to take on his father, the emp and because he set the galaxy on fire! Besides he was the first warmaster, he had the best wining score in the crusade (more conquests) and he had the best legion: Luna wolves

After him comes Sanguinius, because he is awsomme and he slayed the deamon and fought with Horus


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

I have to vote for Fulgrim. Before he let himself get possessed, he was an amazing leader, and his Legion was the most awesome in my opinion. They were the closest to achieving any sort of near-perfection, and unfortunately they've fallen just about as far down as they climbed up, and are now a bunch of gibbering idiots who can barely register anything other than the sound of warfare.

Bunch of crazed, drugged-up hippies if you ask me! But Fulgrim was still f'ing awesome.


----------



## death-avenged (Feb 17, 2009)

Its gotta be vulkan for me as im doing aa salamander succesor chapter


----------



## Duty (Feb 20, 2009)

Konrad all the way, that guy was the man on so many levels!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

It has to be Magnus! His Psyker abilities were 2nd only to the Emperor himself!

Not only that but i love the fluff surrounding his "fall" - The ignorant Barbarians (Space wolves!) invading Prospero after being tricked by the Great Betrayer (silly Russ!) and Magnus' subsequent fall into the embrace of Tzeentch - the True master of the galaxy!

I like Corax aswell, although he did commit heresy by tampering with the gene-seed, Corax is a heretic!!

Also like Perturabo, a cold-hearted killer


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

All weaklings compared to the mighty Angorn!! Blood for the blood god!


----------



## Haekmo (Mar 1, 2009)

Sanguinius... because he has "BAD MOTHER FUCKER" written on his wallet...


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> Perturabo hands down. What other legion and primarch were an unstoppable force on the battlefield? none. This guy and his sons were thrown at every impenatrable system/planet/fortress that none of the other legions could crack and cracked them. He had FULL command of the Titan Legion that travelled with them, and had tanks and siege equipment no other legion had. Not only this but if it weren't for him the assault on terra would have stopped dead in its tracks, he and his legion were the ones who tore down the defenses of the oh so mighty dorn built imperial palace and let the likes of angron and his ilk in to play. Then of course there is the Iron Cage where he handed the emperor's little bitch dorn his ass on a silver plater. He is the only primarch to have full control of his whole legion still, even lorgar cant boast that becuase his little buddy kor phaeron has half. also their homeplanet was Olympia, that is just straight badass, named after the home of the greek gods. and the daemonworld he now resides on his named medrengard, the underworld of norse mythology. who doesnt want to be called the Lord of Olympia?


me and by the fists acounts it wasn't a crushing defeat but a complete stalemate its only according to iron warrior records that it was total wipe out and who belives a traitor?:threaten::threaten:


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

obviously the Russ...Magnus may have been an uber sorceror but he was labelled as Heretic as soon as he tried to warn the Emperor about the upcoming heresy.

and why the hell do you hide in a tower prayig when your legion is being butchered??

what's the go with that

Russ also questioned the emperor which is not stupid cause he got a feed and drink out of it :biggrin:

RUSS FOREVER


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

Fulgrim, his tale is a sad one

Page 8 Sniper


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

My fav legion are the Thousand Sons, but my fav primarch is Perturabo, because of the whole fake frortress trap.
That was awesome.


----------



## The Blackadder (Jan 8, 2009)

aDefinitely Vulkan. Who can resist a primarch that is all about fire.:biggrin:


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Yay! Leman Russ beat Lion El'Jonson in the poll!!!! You can guess who's my favorite.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow, just noticed, no one really likes Lorgar (then again what's to like? started the Heresy). It may seem contradictory that I just explained my own statement, but there's usually a lot of people who disagree with me, not just one.


----------



## Thuellai (Jul 15, 2009)

Vulkan. He took his defeat like a man, didn't get pissed at the Emperor, led my favorite Legion/Chapter, and was an awesome blacksmith dude who choked out a dragon, and just like Leman Russ has that potential for awesome returning to the field of battle for the final battle against Chaos.


----------



## Eliphas (Jun 23, 2009)

Angron's my favorite, he was a kickass warrior to start and when he became a daemon prince well.... I'll just let the picture do the talking.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

had to go Dorn due to me liking the fists and their sucessors.
but there are probably much cooler primarchs.


----------



## nate187 (Feb 2, 2009)

obivously Russ for me I collect SWs

But also cause he was as strong as an ox conan styles, drink a shit tin of piss like I do lol, Proud and hounorable and lastly and most importantly judging from the books a rampant womaniser.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

Horus, for being the warmaster. Oh, and I play Black Legion...


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Horus was a really good warmaster. its too bad he was stabbed by a daemon weapon and then convinced with with lies. I think that everyone would really prefer him to any of the other primarchs if they got to known him and he didn't fall to chaos.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The Lord of Angels, Sanguinius. No Primarch can match him in my view, though Konrad Curze comes close as my second favourite, then Alpharius.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

Alpharius and Omegon for many resons:
1. He took out a plantet with no losses 
2. When asked why he did it the hard way he said "Would have been to easy"
3. Master of secrecy, no one knows what they are doing or where the hell they are
4. All of his Legion can operate independently.
5. Can see the bigger picture


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

Has to be The Lion! My force of Dark Angels Successors have always made me proud to be a supporter of The Lion!

Now with the new Space Wolves out...I am collecting a small force as well...so Russ was my second choice! What a GREAT combination and rivalry!


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

I voted for Mortarion, mainly because i collect DeathGuard but also because he has a tragic hero story behind him.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

grrr... the Lion was a traitor and a coward. He would have joined Horus had it gone his way.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> grrr... the Lion was a traitor and a coward. He would have joined Horus had it gone his way.


No, there is no basis for that.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

Ah, Child of the Emperor am I not allowed just one biased, completley no evidence belief:biggrin:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Ah, Child of the Emperor am I not allowed just one biased, completley no evidence belief:biggrin:


Yeah. Lots of people get that, like George Bush and the supposed UMDs

But seriously its only a perspective, and it could be wrong. But I believe it too, the Lion would have sided with Horus had the heresy gone his way.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Ah, Child of the Emperor am I not allowed just one biased, completley no evidence belief:biggrin:


Maybe I'll let you get away with it this once :grin:


----------



## khornateemperor (Aug 31, 2009)

I would have to say Sanguinius or Rogal Dorn. 

Sanguinius, because Its Fekking Sanguinius! He breaks a Bloodthirster's back, decapitates it. He can fly. He can't really cry, unlike all others. Even Horus stated it should have been Sanguinius who became Warmaster. And.... Alone, Sanguinius held The Eternity Gate!

Dorn built the Eternity Gate. Hell, he designed the Entire Fortress! And The Big E entrusted the Imperium to him in the event of his Death.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I got 3 favorites, on the loyalist side the Lion got my vote cause I love his legion and he became my absolut favorite in the HH-series with the 2 books he is in. On the traitors it is Fulgrim, he wanted to seek out perfection but was tricked and eventually his doom. I feel as bad for him as I will for Magnus (or well maybe a little more for Fulgrim).

Alpharius was the 3rd favorite (also 3rd on my top 3) as he made the greatest sacrifice of everyone and was branded a traitor only because he was tricked.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I voted for Magnus, he needs a hug.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Even though I'm a 'Nid Player, I have a soft spot for the Space Doggies. *Throws stick after pet Space Wolf*. I reckon I'd run them if not for Nids. 

So anyway, Leman Russ has my vote, but I'm torn between him and Ferrus Manus of the Iron Hands, cause they're soo good. Used to be Gulimann until I joined this site. .


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> No, there is no basis for that.


Not completly true considering the events in the last Dark Angels/ Horus Heresy book. If true, he made a terrible stupid mistake and is partly responsible for the torn walls of terra (kind of like Magnus being stupid and destroying the webways except not as explict) or he indeed was watching to see which side would triumph. "Aiding in a betting." 

Another source of evidence is the book Angels of Darkness... whether true or not, it is some evidence that for now can be seen as for a basis till everything will sooooon be revealed. Fallen Angel Astillan is seen as a non-chaotic warrior who spreads the emperor's truth. And if indeed Lion El Johnson destroyed his planet due to those who defied the emperor and therefore became traitor, then Astillan doesn't really fit the profile.



Yog-Sothoth said:


> Ah, Child of the Emperor am I not allowed just one biased, completley no evidence belief:biggrin:


I suggest you read the DA trilogy for the Heresy and Angels of Darkness.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Bah people voting for sang... he was awesome but the worms have him now
I'm with magnus... i agree with khorothsis he needs a hug... two he spends his life dusting... three he has one eye and rips people apart with his mind

4) he is by far and away the coolest ginger i've ever heard of.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> Not completly true considering the events in the last Dark Angels/ Horus Heresy book. If true, he made a terrible stupid mistake and is partly responsible for the torn walls of terra (kind of like Magnus being stupid and destroying the webways except not as explict) or he indeed was watching to see which side would triumph. "Aiding in a betting."


So giving some siege weapons to another Primarch who at the time was seemingly loyal, and at a time when Horus' defeat seemed inevitable is basis to say that the Lion was pondering about which side to take? I dont think so.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> So giving some siege weapons to another Primarch who at the time was seemingly loyal, and at a time when Horus' defeat seemed inevitable is basis to say that the Lion was pondering about which side to take? I dont think so.


We don't know if he thought Perturabo was loyal or not. I guess Im not as intelligent as a primarch but if I heard that the Warmaster was gathering heresy I would very skeptical of whom to trust. But how could anyone really say what they would do in their situation right? The question is, am I really surprised Perturabo decided to join Horus after having his legion beaten down by the emperor, had there rival legion chosen over them to defend the walls of terra, and had his whole planet rebel and destroyed? Would I be shocked if this "seemingly loyal" legion turned to chaos? Well I would say no (remember Im also putting into account that 4 legions have already turned and has heard around the universe during this time, so my mind has already been blown at the concept brother vs brother.) Plus, if it was known (though not the exact force of Horus and whom had sided with him) that the Warmaster was heading to terra for a siege... why would you give away ... siege weapons to anyone but the enemy? The emperor wasn't preparing to do a siege on anyone but defend his walls. Unless he could put these massive weapons on the wall or something... which I doubt do the their massive size (I could be wrong) where could he use them?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> We don't know if he thought Perturabo was loyal or not.


No, we don't know what the Lion was really thinking. On the basis of it though (without reading into it very far) the Lion seemingly assumed Perturabo was still a loyalist, and made a deal with him. The Siege Weapons for Perturabo's support in becoming the new Warmaster (After all its been speculated a lot that the Lion was not good at reading peoples intentions/heart/desires). Its also possible though that the Lion gave up the Siege Weapons because not to do so would have resulted in his destruction given that its likely the entire Iron Warriors Fleet was at Diamat. It could have been a wiley diplomatic move on the part of the Lion, or he could have been genuinely telling the truth to Perturabo in that he knew that Horus would have to strike for Terra, and thus deprived him of the siege weapons required to breach the Imperial Palace, but was willing to trade them as he was desperate to become Warmaster as he believed he was best for the Imperium.

Regardless though he certainly didn't know for definate that Perturabo was already on Team Horus.



ckcrawford said:


> I guess Im not as intelligent as a primarch but if I heard that the Warmaster was gathering heresy I would very skeptical of whom to trust


Indeed, skeptical at the very least I would say. I mean if Horus, the great, the First Primarch, the Emperor's favoured son and his Warmaster had fallen along with 3 other Primarchs who knows what other Primarchs could have fallen. Maybe the Lion was too trusting, or again it comes back to not being able to read people properly (which if it is the case applies to Luther aswell).



ckcrawford said:


> But how could anyone really say what they would do in their situation right?


Well it would seem that the Lion gave up the Siege Machines in order to gain support in him becoming the new Warmaster. If there was to be a new Warmaster he should have trusted that if he was the best and logical choice the Emperor would choose him, and thus should have secured the Siege Weapons and kept them in his own possession.



ckcrawford said:


> The question is, am I really surprised Perturabo decided to join Horus after having his legion beaten down by the emperor, had there rival legion chosen over them to defend the walls of terra, and had his whole planet rebel and destroyed? Would I be shocked if this "seemingly loyal" legion turned to chaos? Well I would say no (remember Im also putting into account that 4 legions have already turned and has heard around the universe during this time, so my mind has already been blown at the concept brother vs brother.)


No, I wasn't doubting the reasons as to why Perturabo joined Horus, after all he was a very bitter individual. But again, it seems to boil down to the Lion's judgement.




ckcrawford said:


> Plus, if it was known (though not the exact force of Horus and whom had sided with him) that the Warmaster was heading to terra for a siege... why would you give away ... siege weapons to anyone but the enemy? The emperor wasn't preparing to do a siege on anyone but defend his walls. Unless he could put these massive weapons on the wall or something... which I doubt do the their massive size (I could be wrong) where could he use them?


Remember though that Horus' defeat at Isstvan seemed Inevitable at this point. It was 7 loyal legions Vs. Horus' 4. I suppose though Dorn (and the others) should have thought about it logically, Horus was Warmaster for a reason, he was a peerless tactician - he wouldn't have openly rebelled knowing he was going to lose. It should have been obvious that he had something up his sleeve, Dorn should have been more cautious than just throwing 7 full legions at Isstvan.

Anyway back to the point, Horus' defeat seemed inevitable (to the Lion at least anyway, if he was telling the truth) - thus Horus wouldn't get to use the Siege Weapons anyway, so giving them away to another (seemingly) loyal Primarch wasn't really an issue at that point. Of course though it would prove to be a big mistake following Isstvan V.



forkmaster said:


> Alpharius was the 3rd favorite (also 3rd on my top 3) as he made the greatest sacrifice of everyone and was branded a traitor only because he was tricked.


he was tricked?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> he was tricked?


Well thats a question about who you ask. I think Ive written this before but its much up to the reader (if you have read Legion) what to think what the Kabal was up. 

No doubt the Alpha Legion are still loyal but inside the enemy terriotority (not completely all true if you take in the Dawn of War-characters). But as the IG-player I am: Never trust the alien. In my case nobody could be completely sure what the Kabal knew and how much of the truth they told Alpharius. If he hadnt joined Horus nobodu knows how many casualties there actually had been for the Imperium.

In other words, I think the Kabal tricked him to make the casualties bigger on both sides in thus kicking out the humans completely.

(I excuse my english as its only a 2nd language to me."


----------



## ChapterMaster22 (Jul 15, 2008)

''i voted fo Magnus I mean He tried to stay loyal and was forced to go traitor >_>


----------



## ChapterMaster22 (Jul 15, 2008)

''i voted fo Magnus I mean He tried to stay loyal and was forced to go traitor >_>


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> Well thats a question about who you ask. I think Ive written this before but its much up to the reader (if you have read Legion) what to think what the Kabal was up.
> 
> No doubt the Alpha Legion are still loyal but inside the enemy terriotority (not completely all true if you take in the Dawn of War-characters). But as the IG-player I am: Never trust the alien. In my case nobody could be completely sure what the Kabal knew and how much of the truth they told Alpharius. If he hadnt joined Horus nobodu knows how many casualties there actually had been for the Imperium.
> 
> In other words, I think the Kabal tricked him to make the casualties bigger on both sides in thus kicking out the humans completely.


Well yes thats plausable, but only a theory 



forkmaster said:


> (I excuse my english as its only a 2nd language to me."


No bother at all, its easily readable :good:


----------



## Scyfus (Jan 18, 2010)

Lion El'Johnson, with Fulgrim as a close second.


----------



## Kickback (May 9, 2008)

I voted Horus, first off he'd bitch slap ANY Primarch into fits of tears easily, secondly if he was still around he'd give Abaddon a good kicking for petulance and failing all the time, and I suppose the main reason, he is a compelling character to read.


----------



## trog (Apr 6, 2009)

I vote Vulkan. a Man that beat the emperor (ok by default) but was so HUMBLE he bowed he's knee to the man that saved him whats not to love. He's legon got decimated by he's bro's, he didn't cry or hide (though they did very little they did send harrying fleets after the traitors). P.S who here would not be in awe of an 11 foot primarch with fiery red eyes and pitch black Skin!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I voted ferrus manus. Straight up decent guy. Trying to do the right thing. Sure he got his ass handed to him by a demon primarch but hey, who wouldn't? Personally i would have rated him as one of the 'ardest primarchs. The metal hands would have been magnificently powerful. My opinion anyway.
Also i think the Iron Hands are a legion that has been sorely neglected by both the fluff and the rules.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Well yes thats plausable, but only a theory
> 
> No bother at all, its easily readable :good:


Oh yes, sorry should have added that as well. But like most in 40k its a matter of perspektive, like depending on what army you collect, you see things differently. k:

Oh good.


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

My vote goes to Conrad. It takes serious guts to strap a pre-heresy jump-pack to your back. That's about as reliable as trusting that when you put your head in microwave you'll receive a lovely even tan, rather than be reduced to less-than-brainless mush!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Guilleman. Don`t get me wrong, I`m not a fan of the ultrasmurfs and I don`t play them, but it seems thet he is probably the best suited to rule a human empire. Just read the fluff on ultramar, the place is like an oasis surrounded by a scorching desert. He and his successors did a fantastic job, at least from a logistical perspective (now if only they could fight).


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Angron because he's just f**king crazy


----------



## Serrated Man (Mar 3, 2010)

Konrad Curze definately. Crazy visions. Becoming the alpha predator on his planet in order to bring order/justice. His death is also slick in its own way.
The Night Lords are my favorite traitor legion also. 

Kicking Dorn's ass (who came off as a total prick in HH so far, in Lightning Tower he was ok) is a big plus.

Honorable mentions to Corax and Sanguinus.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

sanguinis
do i really need to say why??


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Magnus, because I LOVE insanely powerful Psykers with tragic histories and their hearts in the right places.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

wow, blood angels, its obvious its because of the awesome fricken awesome new codex. I wish Iron Warriors had their own codex...:cray:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Lion EL'Jonson cause he grew up alone in the wilds of caliban


----------



## AgentOrange24 (Mar 25, 2010)

Leman Russ.

Just something about the Space Wolves I love.

Or something about psykers that I hate?

Who knows.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine is Alpharius, cos he seemed to be prepared to think outside of "the box". His method of training his legion made it awesomely powerful (just think Horus' favourite method of going for the throat would have been useless against it cos there is no throat to go for) and training all his warriors to think for themselves whereas most of the other primarchs seemed to want to always tell their warriors what to think (Magnus the Red excepted).

My second is Corax as he too seemed to come across in Raven's flight as someone who is prepared to think, and to do the unexpected (abandon the dropsite despite Vulkan wanting to defend it and paying the price) and their tactics seem to be more considered, intelligent and fluid than the other legions.


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

I voted Sanguinius, a wicked long time ago, and since i'm bored i decided to post...anyways i voted Sang for basically all the other reasons previously summarized, but my 2nd fave would definaltely be Angron. Let alone the guys a nut, but the part in False Gods when he bursts out of the wreckage and starts killing people was insane. I mean, imagine some massive dude in the background, all while your talking by the way, exploding from rubble, bellowing some insane war cry at the top of his lungs, whip out a giant chainaxe and in one swipe cut down an entire group of people:shok:!!! (all in slow-mo of course)


----------



## _link_carsten_ (Apr 3, 2010)

I have to pick Rogal Dorn as i collect a imperial fists and crimson fists army


----------



## Dempo1992 (Mar 28, 2010)

Has to be Angron a bloody bad assed butcher, might not have been the smartest of guys but you don't say it to his face, or you say it in a way that he doesn't understand and makes him look stupid. How can Sanguinius be winning he looks like a ponce. Addmitadly if I had to go for one of the loyalist primarchs it would have to be the drunkard


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Whats the new army? Which primarch has the most votes? Why am I not surprised.


----------



## AledM (Jan 10, 2009)

Lucio said:


> Whats the new army? Which primarch has the most votes? Why am I not surprised.


Nothing to do with it being the "new army"....the people on these forums that probably voted have known the Blood Angel fluff for years.....


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

AledM said:


> Nothing to do with it being the "new army"....the people on these forums that probably voted have known the Blood Angel fluff for years.....


Just looked through the last primarch thread and sanguinius is at about half the support he has on this one. New dex syndrome.


----------



## Soul Hunter (Apr 7, 2010)

The Night Haunter (aka Konrad Curze) is so badass. He was loyal enough to give up his humanity for The Emperor, so that he and his legion could act as enforcers of imperial law in The Emperor's name, and without a complaint. Also, entire rebellious sectors would put thier weapons down and quietly go home when even a single company of Night Lords showed up. None of the other legions or primarchs could do that, as The Night Haunter, and by extension, the Night Lords, had mastered the power of fear. When he had found his legion to be too corrupt, and his deeds too sinful, he allowed himself to be killed to vindicate himself and prove that he was right to his asshole of a father, The Emperor.


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

I voted for Perturabo for the reason I picked Iron Warriors as my Chaos Space Marine legion back in the days of 2nd edition: When he laid siege to a fortification, he would give them 24 hours to surrender and, if they did not, would leave no one alive once the siege had been prosecuted.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

They are all close, but I have to go with Alpharius/Omegon. I just wish I knew what was going through their heads after the Horus Heresy.


----------



## Leirasapostle (Apr 4, 2010)

Konrad Curz, the only primarch who was willing to give up his humanity to bring glory to the emperor, and was even willing to die for his cause.


----------



## Championofvulkan (May 29, 2010)

I'm torn between the great corax and the amazing vulkan but they have things in common since vulkan was caught in the dropsite massacre and how corax desired to help so much that his legion was filled with mutants and they still haven't recoverd but vulkan prevails with corax close behind sharing a sad up bringing


----------

